# My Photo in Winemaker Magazine!!!



## PCharles (Nov 18, 2011)

I just received my Dec. - Jan. issue of Winemaker Magazine. Boy was I floored when I saw one of my photos on page 10. That was unexpected. And yes, they are sending me a free gift!!! What could it be? 

Here is a view of the magazine (hope I'm not breaking any rules here) and a copy of the original photo

I hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving.

Cheers, 
Paul


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 18, 2011)

That my friend is so very cool! Good to see you!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 18, 2011)

Congratulations, Paul. We have a celebrity in our midst!


----------



## Flem (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Paul. Congratulations.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 18, 2011)

Who Hoo! Very cool!

Congrats Paul!


----------



## PCharles (Nov 18, 2011)

*Celebrity.... yea*



Rocky said:


> Congratulations, Paul. We have a celebrity in our midst!



Celebrity, yea, my sweet bippy. The quality of the photo is ok, but the subject is interesting. The photo was taken at a local winery. The fellow in the rear is also an interesting guy. About 20 years ago he planted one of the first Vinifera grape orchards in NC. Most certainly he is a trail blazer. The young lady to his right is in the process of becoming a winery owner and wine maker. 

Boy, it is freezing here in NC this AM. 

Have a great day and wonderful Thanksgiving.

Paul


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 18, 2011)

Very cool!!!


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 18, 2011)

pretty neat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2011)

Is pomace sculpture going to be the next fad?????? LOL


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Nov 18, 2011)

A big Congrats to you!


----------



## tonyt (Nov 18, 2011)

Let us know what they send you.


----------



## PCharles (Nov 19, 2011)

*Thanks for Comments*

I just got home from work and enjoyed seeing all your comments. I'd say that this was my first hands "on" wine pressing experience, but it was more like a hands "in" experience. My hands were flat out blue after that experience. 

Yes, I'll let you know what Winemaker Magazine sends me. My expectations are tempered. 

Thanks again for your comments.

Have a great weekend and Thanksgiving.

Paul


----------



## Brian (Nov 19, 2011)

That is a very cool picture and isnt it amazing that we winemakers are interested in something that we would be sending to the compost heap. hehe and that is why (besides the good looking people in the picture of course haha) they would pu it in a magazine..


----------



## PCharles (Dec 2, 2011)

*WineMaker Gift Just Came In*

Ok Ladies and Gents,

The promised gift from WineMaker Magazine just came in. They sent me a nice carry bag that will hold 6 bottles. It has WineMaker's logo on the side. They also sent me 2 copies of their Dec./Jan. 2011 issue. Oh boy, now I have 3. That's ok... I just need to find a friend to share it with, which isn't a problem. 

I hope you are all well... I just started my first beer kit today. It's a Christmas Beer, nice and dark. This weekend I plan to start my cranberry wine. 

Have a great weekend friends,
Paul


----------



## wvbrewer (Dec 2, 2011)

Awsome.. Great job!


----------

